# CO is asking for Bank Statements



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been assigned CO recently, who asked me to provide proof of previous employments including bank statements. 

Now problem is that I am currently out of country, I am unable to get bank statements of my accounts where previous employers transfered my salary.Those accounts are now dormant and I need to go to these bank myself to activate them and then retrieve statement. Will reference letter and experience letter enough in this case?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I have been assigned CO recently, who asked me to provide proof of previous employments including bank statements.
> 
> Now problem is that I am currently out of country, I am unable to get bank statements of my accounts where previous employers transfered my salary.Those accounts are now dormant and I need to go to these bank myself to activate them and then retrieve statement. Will reference letter and experience letter enough in this case?


If the bank statement is what the CO wants, the bank statement is what you must provide. You have a couple of options:

1. Write to your CO explaining your situation and asking for an extension in the deadline until you are back in the country and able to get the statements.

2. Call the bank braches directly, speak with the manager, explain the situation, and ask for a favor. Ask them what options you have in the present situation.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I have been assigned CO recently, who asked me to provide proof of previous employments including bank statements.
> 
> Now problem is that I am currently out of country, I am unable to get bank statements of my accounts where previous employers transfered my salary.Those accounts are now dormant and I need to go to these bank myself to activate them and then retrieve statement. Will reference letter and experience letter enough in this case?


hi,,
could you please tell us your case history,i mean your date of case submiit and in which cetagory you hv applied and other details....


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> If the bank statement is what the CO wants, the bank statement is what you must provide. You have a couple of options:
> 
> 1. Write to your CO explaining your situation and asking for an extension in the deadline until you are back in the country and able to get the statements.
> 
> ...


I understand, but it simply isnt possible. I wont be back for long time and I only have about 23 days left to reply. 
The letter CO sent says that if you dont even reply evem then your processing will continue based on whatever evidence you provided. So this gives me hope that if i miss a few things, it should be OK.
And I can provide statements for about 3 jobs, just cant provide statement for first job.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

sherazali said:


> hi,,
> could you please tell us your case history,i mean your date of case submiit and in which cetagory you hv applied and other details....


applied in july 2010 for 175 as engineer.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

CO SAYS:

You have indicated that you wish to be considered for specific employment points. Please provide
evidence of skilled employment in a skilled profession for a total of 3 out of the last 4 years
(prior to your lodgement date of July 2010). The evidence you provide must cover the entire
claimed period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

rackspace said:


> CO SAYS:
> 
> You have indicated that you wish to be considered for specific employment points. Please provide
> evidence of skilled employment in a skilled profession for a total of 3 out of the last 4 years
> ...


Ohhh that should be OK then. For how many years can you get the bank statements? Do you have pay slips and taxation docs?


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

If u have some relative or friend here, u can give an authority letter in favor of tht friend, to the bank. statements of dormant account can be obtained widout reactivating the account. My account was closed but i got the statement


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

matchless said:


> If u have some relative or friend here, u can give an authority letter in favor of tht friend, to the bank. statements of dormant account can be obtained widout reactivating the account. My account was closed but i got the statement


How? Can you guide me about the procedure?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

provide salary slips for the period, provide tax documents, provide bank statement where u have active account and explain to your case officer that bank statement from a specific bank is not possible because account is no more active and you are living abroad. Case officer guide you what to do next.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> provide salary slips for the period, provide tax documents, provide bank statement where u have active account and explain to your case officer that bank statement from a specific bank is not possible because account is no more active and you are living abroad. Case officer guide you what to do next.


Shafi,
Any progress on ur side???
I have been watching you prior my ACS assessment. What are the thing the CO is asking for? :focus:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey

i had an account that was dormant, i wanted to close the account but before that i wanted to withdraw the balance. the procedure was simple, i am sure the same is followed everywhere. so this is what you do, write a letter to the Manager explaining why your account was not used, tell him you want to re-activate the same. deposit 100 Rs in the account and your account will be active overnight. I understand you are not in town, ask someone to go to the Branch, make them speak to the manager, tell him the only thing you want done is statement, fax them the letter or if you can mail teh same (scan it with your signature at the bottom. transfer the money online (they just want to see one transaction to activate the account again).
ask them to email you the statements (that is if your email is in their records).

and remember, always make one transaction a year in every account, you never know when you might want to use it


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

rackspace said:


> How? Can you guide me about the procedure?


Write a letter tht i authorise so & so holding CNIC____ to collect my bank statement on my behalf. sign it & fax it to the branch as anj said. 

Mine account was closed & 1 yr's statement was not available due to change in bank's system. However, the branch manager was cooperative & wid the help of IT deptt. he retrieved the data within a week widout activating my account

may i ask in which bank ur account was?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Askari Bank.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Shafi,
> Any progress on ur side???
> I have been watching you prior my ACS assessment. What are the thing the CO is asking for? :focus:


No update, some internal processing going on..... :focus:


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

In this forum I saw that for one of the person CO asked last 10 years payslips and bank statement - i.e. atleast 2 payslips per year for an employer with valid bank statement!

but it is very hard to show right? In my case, I have worked for 3 employers: -

ZZZ(5.6 yrs) / YYY(7 months) / XXX (1.10 yrs) - I have all payslips and bank statements for ZZZ and YYY companies, but for XXX company, I don't have any single payslip or bank statements with me, I only have offer and experience letters with me and also XXX company got closed long back(no operations as of now).

Kindly help me with this regards. Thank you.


----------



## waitingg (Dec 17, 2015)

Six months bank statement and payslips are enough??
If we submit them at the time of application before the Co asks for it??


----------

